# Figured Bass Question



## Minona (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello, I've got two slighly different reprints of Mozart's 'A SUCCINCT THOROUGH-BASS SCHOOL'. I know that in the original published version a smudged misprint occured at example 29 (Elgar's own copy is said to show his own correction).

However, each version I have shows a different correction: the first one (without the remark text) shows the correction marked by * with the notes confirming the figured bass symbol 6 above G to become: (G) B E (the E being the 6th and the B deriving from the original published version). All the other G's in the example with a 6 above indeed become B and E:









However, the second version (correction not marked) shows it to be corrected to (G) C F. I'm confused about how the F can be a 6th above G (#6 maybe).









If there are any figured bass experts here, anyone who would know for certain, please could you confirm which is correct and which is in error (and why).

Thank you!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

The first version is correct. The second version is merely the uncorrected version.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Edit: Klavierspieler already answered. I posted before seeing this response.


----------



## Minona (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks. I bought the corrected version from Lulu, whereas it remains uncorrected elsewhere, so at least I didn't waste my money!


----------

